

Libtlssep: A TLS library with built-in privilege separation protections - nnx
https://www.flyn.org/projects/libtlssep/

======
feld
How does this compare/contrast to the privilege separation that OpenBSD is
working on?

edit: I tried to port this to FreeBSD but it uses the linux-only syscall
signalfd

